# ultimate quail hunting vehicle??



## preston (Jun 9, 2010)

ok it is getting kind of slow around here so i have been meaning to ask what all types of vehicles or atvs that folks hunt out of and how are they set up.  I have been toying with the idea of a golf cart or JD gator type rig  to hunt from but really not sure i would use it much. thanks


----------



## maker4life (Jun 9, 2010)

One of the tractor places here is selling those RTV's decked out in dog boxes with seats on top and all kind of diamond plate storage . They look pretty cool but I'd still just take the beat up old Jeep .


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have seen a lot of nice quail rigs.... which is the best? Well I guess that depends on how you hunt, the land, how many people, your dogs, and of course your budget.

I love the traditional jeeps you see on plantation and farms. Most the old quail hunters around here had them. Here are few.

Quail Country Plantation






Wynfield Plantation





Longleaf Plantation





The UTV rigs are gaining popularity. I saw a lot of these in Texas...

Lick Skillet Plantation










These "Bird Buggies" are built in Sowega and are a common sight on the plantations. Often times, they team them up with horses. 






The Texas Quail Rig is a like a mix of the jeep and wagon.





Then of course there's the original quail rig...

Singer Lake Plantation





Southwind Plantation





Pine Hill Plantation





Longleaf Plantation






So many rigs... so little money!!!!

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Jun 10, 2010)

Most of those Thomasville wagons are made here in Cairo and they're a thing of beauty for sure  ! Some come with the ornate wood , fine leather and brass hardware . To see one is like stepping back in time a hundred years .


----------



## Jim P (Jun 10, 2010)

Adam them rigs are pretty neat, when I win the lotto maybe I'd be able to aford one. I guess I will never have one.lol


----------



## coveyrise90 (Jun 10, 2010)

There's a place NW of Albany called Bird-N-Hand Plantation. I've never seen it but a fella who hunted there told me that they have a wagon that was built in PA by a couple Amish wagon makers. The cost was $85,000!!!!! I bet its a beautiful.. at least it better be!

Joey, is it a company in Cario that builds them or just a couple guys? I know a lot of plantations build the wagon themselves. The "Thomasville" wagons are my favorite style... and they are beautiful!

Adam


----------



## maker4life (Jun 10, 2010)

coveyrise90 said:


> There's a place NW of Albany called Bird-N-Hand Plantation. I've never seen it but a fella who hunted there told me that they have a wagon that was built in PA by a couple Amish wagon makers. The cost was $85,000!!!!! I bet its a beautiful.. at least it better be!
> 
> Joey, is it a company in Cario that builds them or just a couple guys? I know a lot of plantations build the wagon themselves. The "Thomasville" wagons are my favorite style... and they are beautiful!
> 
> Adam



It's a metal fab shop here in town . They use local folks to do the wood work and upholstry and custom build them for plantations . Even ol' Ted Turner and Jane Fonda came and designed them one for their place in N Fl .


----------



## toddboucher (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the horse and buggie the best, but that jeep 2nd.


----------



## preston (Jun 12, 2010)

*truck or  suvs*

ok how about truck or suv?


----------

